# Mud Muckers Spring Fling April 12-14



## DirtyBrutes

Got a group of 9 so far. Who all is going?


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Nobody?


----------



## JPs300

We're thinking about it, instead of going to RYC the weekend before. - Hate missing a Trucks Gone Wild event, but don't think it's worth the new raised price of $60 per head to get in. 

Will depend on if everyone can get Friday off. Pretty good haul for us, so need enough ride time to justify it.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

a bunch from my group are goin we only live like 35 mins away


----------



## brute12

Im goin


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i hope we get alot of rain before then !!


----------



## brute12

I was there last weekend an the creek was actually really deep for how dry its been


----------



## DirtyBrutes

This will be our groups first time. If y'all have any pointers let me know. Hope to meet a few of you that weekend.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I'm out with a broken ankle or else I'd be there.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

I should be there as long as Catvos gets my lift out in time, and my engine parts show up. We will have a small group about 6 bikes.


----------



## brute12

If u like water riding go to concrete bridge or powerlines its alot of fun powerlines is a good ride from where u park by far best place i have ever rode ill be out there with a good group


----------



## backwoodsboy70

place is an absolute blast


----------



## wideawakejake

is this for this weekend? if so, anyonegoing to be riding there sunday? i would make the trip with my son if so. just dont know were it is ?

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------

ok sorry. just seen the dates on the top post. think im in so far


----------



## DirtyBrutes

We are heading up Friday morning and leaving Sunday sometime.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Well everyone that was going with me and the.wife has backed out. Hope to meet some new people to ride with.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

me n some of my buddies will be out there still


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

So far looks like we should have a pretty good group together, but will see when it gets closer. Be there Friday leave late Sunday.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

sweet i just hope we get some good rain before then


----------



## brute12

The bridge dosent need any rain haha almost up to my dash goin to bridge an back in march!


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i went in feb it was deep in theree i went theu the whole thing on my brute


----------



## cameronthayer

I cant decide on mud muckers or east coast off road park for trucks gone wild.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

cameronthayer said:


> I cant decide on mud muckers or east coast off road park for trucks gone wild.


That's easy. If you're wanting to ride the ATV mud muckers is where to be. If you're taking a truck ECORP is the better choice. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty

How is the riding at ECORP?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Ole Nasty said:


> How is the riding at ECORP?


Not much there for an ATV. Few canals and pits. Everything is shared with the trucks though and there is very little muddy trails.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3

No nothing is shared trucks take everything especially by the end of the day after some beverages eccorp is a great hangout party place with deep mud but mud muckers is by far the best for atvs hands down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Yea you're right "shared" was a bad word choice.... 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3

It started out shared but they soon realized trucks bring in more $$ so they can do whatever they want now and we used to be able to ride atvs all night but cant past midnight now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPBrute750

Me and a few friends will be at Mud Mucker on Sat


----------



## JPs300

won't make this one but we will be heading up there in the next couple months.


----------



## Bigjohn1121

Where is mud muckers?


----------



## Ole Nasty

Bunell, Fl.
Mud Muckers


----------



## Bigjohn1121

**** thanks I live in la


----------



## pmk6181

New to the site but I have a group of about 12 at the moment heading to Spring Fling


----------



## CaNAm1992

Hell yes got a group of about 20 of us heading down friday coming from saint augustine bout 30 mins away


----------



## DirtyBrutes

1 week to go! Can't wait!


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

Getting close, I should be there Friday am as long as everything goes accordingly.
We need to setup a ride Saturday.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

ill be there friday thru sunday,

heres my # call or text 386-216-0910
and we can ride


----------



## DirtyBrutes

My plan is to be there about 9am on Friday. See y'all there. 352_232_2726. Text me. Jake.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

I'm leaving cocoa around 9am be there about 11:30 Friday.
Joel 321-793-0739


----------



## brute12

Ill be there early sat. Live real close have a hige group of 30 or so of us names nate 904-599-5687 green eps brute ol2s


----------



## eustismudder

Got a little group going. Should be a good turnout. Be there Friday around noon.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

gonna be out there all the way in the back of the camping area away from everyone, ill be in a red and silver cummins on 9' and 37s with a 10' smoke stack cant miss it lol


----------



## JPs300

Y'all be sure & get some pics/vid. Could use a little extra encitement to get up that way.


----------



## eustismudder

It was dry but the powerlines were fun. Here's a buddy of mine








And me on the wrong end of the rope but still a bad***** pic








Aftermath


----------



## backwoodsboy70

it was dry but had a blast , everyone got wasted and wild lol


----------



## jrpro130

NICE! Can't wait til it's wet there and we will make another trip, it's a haul for us!


----------



## brute12

I was around those 3 team green brutes all day is one an 840 with no racks?


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

I wish it was wet, the dust was horrible. All in all a good weekend


----------



## eustismudder

Yes the no rack 840 is mine. The other 2 were 820 and 840


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Did you camp by the back tree line. There was a green brute with out racks by me.


----------



## brute12

Yeah that thing sounded mean i was by yall at powerlines on the green eps brute with ol2s an hmf


----------



## eustismudder

DirtyBrutes said:


> Did you camp by the back tree line. There was a green brute with out racks by me.


Yes that was us


----------



## eustismudder

Bbrute12 said:


> Yeah that thing sounded mean i was by yall at powerlines on the green eps brute with ol2s an hmf


Yep I seen ya. I'm always checking out other brutes


----------



## eustismudder

Not the best quality cause I just recorded it with my phone from the computer cause its quicker. Short clip makin it rain at the power line.


----------

